# New web site...least to me



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I just learned that the Door Hollow Shortline has it's own website. I've had the honor of helping set this portable layout up at several conventions/shows...and it is TRULY a masterpiece. 
You can see it...and movies of it...at this URL http://www.doorhollowshortline.com . It's worth at least 30 minutes of oogling...


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow!! that's a great website. A lot of ideas on there. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome site, thanks for the link!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Always nice to see that layout!


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, you only need to put in doorhollowshortline.com to get to the site.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

New to me as too! What a showpiece that is! I am very impressed by the various old-timer vehicles seen on the train flats, especially the half-track. the working donkey looks really impressive as well. I really like to see it with my own eye-trumpets, but guess I'll never get the chance to do that. 
Still, the online movies are VERY good." border=0> 
tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

What a marvelous site and layout. 
Dave


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the site listing Mike. What a great inspiration.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

You gotta hand it to these guys. They are a lot of what this hobby is all about...sharing. I applaud their private effort and hard work they seem willing to put in for our enjoyment for no more reward than a smile and a nod to their skill, talent and hard work. Besides, I just love this layout! Many thanks, Door Hollow Folk! 
Chris


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Mike, now you've done it. Our secret is out.The site wouldn't exist without Dave Crocker and his amazing Mac computer. He taught me how to move pictures and text onto the pages. He then worked his magic to put it together and send it out into the great beyond. Don and I owe him a great deal for his efforts even though he seems happy with an occasional beer. 

I just realized that it's only 8 1/2 weeks until the Big Train Show and there are more improvements to the layout to be made. Retirement is a wonderful thing. 

Thanks to all who've responded. We look forward to seeing you all at the BTS in June. Oh, Mike, We can use some help during setup..............


----------

